# Best Ravel's Bolero flashmob, by young musicians



## Phoniumer (Feb 4, 2015)

The musicians are quite a range in ages. It's so lovely to see them all together playing a beautiful piece of music, bringing this wonderful music to the people and brightening up the lives of many people, both those who where there that day to see and hear it, and those who get to see it through the internet years later even. Very inspiring in these times that so many bad things are happening in the world. It shows the good things are there as well.﻿

I love the fact their are even younger people apart of this and it makes it seem the world isn't turning into total crap just yet. We still have some sophisticated minds being molded out there somewhere.

This sort of thing brings out the best in people no matter colour or creed, it also makes a person feel good inside perhaps, the vibrations, the actual piece being played or just the unity of everyone enjoying.

If you liked it, spread out the magic of music!


----------

